# Carpet coming up



## jhudson (Jan 20, 2006)

I have an issue in which some carpet is coming up around the edges and the tacks underneath are starting to cause people's feet to bleed! 

The reason why the carpet is coming up is this.  The edge of the carpet is at the section of my living room in which it goes into our kitchen which is laminate flooring.  There was never any kind of transition placed between this carpet and the laminate flooring (just carpet and then the laminate flooring).

What can I place here in order to keep the carpet down?  If I need to include a picture I can.  Hopefully, my description is clear enough.


----------



## NICK G. (Jan 23, 2006)

You really should not be bleeding from your tack strip,are people walking directly on the strips.There are a cuple of things that you can do.First there is a laminate transion that you could get at your local lowes or home depo that will cap over the end of your laminate or they have a metal that is gold in color that comes with nails and cut to fit over the tack and the laminate.If the carpet is loose you might want to call a certified installer to come over to fix it.If you need a installer in your area let me know. Nick G.


----------



## jhudson (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, people are walking on the strips.  Not intentionally but because they are laid across the floor on the entrance to the kitchen which has laminate flooring.    So, if you're not watching your step, you'll get one of those tacks in your foot.  It seems like those who had the carpet installed laid it right up to the kitchen floor and that's it.  So, the very edge of the "tack board" (for lack of a better term) was showing.  Now, after a year or so of the carpet wearing down and vacuuming and stuff like that, the carpet has come up and is exposed.  There is no way a professional carpet person would be able to fix it outside of replacing the whole carpet.  Since I'm getting ready to move in about six months, I'm looking for a cheap but nice looking fix for it.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 26, 2006)

You say the tack strip is exposed??

!

I believe I'd go ahead and peel the carpet back and get rid of that tack strip. If the carpet is still long enough to meet the laminated flooring, You might try a J moulding. It lays on the floor with a lip that sticks up and a built-in tackstrip. You nail it down with the lip against the laminate. Then push the carpet into the tack strip and against the lip. Then pound the lip down with a rubber mallet. The lip pinches the carpet down to the tack strip. The tack strip on the J moulding doesn't have regular tacks sticking up. They are just high enough to grip the carpet, not enough enough to stick through the carpet, so you're feet would be safe.

If the carpet has shrunk too much, you may have to have a pro to come and re-stretch the carpet. OR, you can rent a stretcher,,be careful not to rip the carpet.

Tom in KY, me no likey bleedy feety.


----------



## taconick (Feb 12, 2006)

take the tack strip out an replace it with a transition bar, or a c-bar. You can buy them at any home improvement store, you also can just staple the carpet back down right into the existing tack strip, that should cover things up as well. but a bar is your best bet.


----------

